# Sauvegarde Icloud ou ordinateur ?



## Cédric74 (13 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
Lors de l'installation (laborieuse chez moi) d'Ios5, pendant la config, je n'ai pas pu choisir l'option "sauver sur Icloud". A chaque fois, ça me disait que la sauvegarde était impossible. J'ai donc choisi, "sauver sur mon ordinateur" ce qui m'a permis de passer à l'étape suivante. Est-ce qu'il vaut donc mieux sauvegarder sur Icloud (et comment je fais ?) ou sur son ordi (ce qui est déjà paramétré sur mon Ipad) ?


----------



## liltunechi (13 Octobre 2011)

j'ai le meme probleme que toi impossible de sauvegarde sur iCloud avec l'ipad 2  :


----------



## billboc (13 Octobre 2011)

je suis comme vous mais je pense que les serveurs Apple sont dans le rouge ça va aller mieux dans quelques jours... la patience va payer !


----------



## flamoureux (13 Octobre 2011)

Idem pour moi. Vous arrivez à synchroniser en wifi via iTunes vous ?


----------



## liltunechi (13 Octobre 2011)

bon ça y est je peux synchro mon ipad via iCloud maintenant ^^


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Octobre 2011)

Oui pareil, tout est rentré dans l'ordre hier soir. J'ai pu sauver sur Icloud mais je vais devoir poster encore sur le forum parce que tout n'est pas clair dans l'utilisation.


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Octobre 2011)

En fait quand on sauvegarde dans iCloud ça veut dire quoi?
Nos mails musique et photos y sont stockés?
Pour la synchronisation il vaut mieux décocher celle qui se fait avec iTunes alors?


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Octobre 2011)

Pour les mails c'est optionnel. La musique ça n'existe pas encore en Europe si j'ai bien suivi. Les photos les 1000 dernières prises avec Ios. Sur Icloud, il y a la sauvegarde des contacts, des calendriers (là c'est le bordel en ce moment), des rappels, des signets safari, des documents et données de certaines apps seulement (celles d'Apple je pense, je n'ai pas trouvé de liste).
Je synchronise donc toujours avec Itunes. Sans oublier Time Machine sur Mac Os.


----------



## mng (14 Octobre 2011)

J'ai lancé la sauvegarde et il semble que ce soit l'image de ton iphone qui soit sauvegardée. Donc attention cela peut prendre beaucoup de place. 
Avec la fonction "gérer le stockage", tu peux néanmoins dire à ton iphone quoi sauvegarder.
Apple explique succinctement  la principe : http://www.apple.com/fr/icloud/features/apps-books-backup.html
A toi de voir ...


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Octobre 2011)

mng a dit:


> J'ai lancé la sauvegarde et il semble que ce soit l'image de ton iphone qui soit sauvegardée. Donc attention cela peut prendre beaucoup de place.
> Avec la fonction "gérer le stockage", tu peux néanmoins dire à ton iphone quoi sauvegarder.
> Apple explique succinctement  la principe : http://www.apple.com/fr/icloud/features/apps-books-backup.html
> A toi de voir ...



En fait ceux sont les photos de la pellicule qui y sont stockées :
C'est à dire celles prises avec l'appareil photo, les imagées enregistrées diverses sur la pellicule donc.


----------



## loukoum42 (19 Octobre 2011)

Moi j'ai un souci
J'ai un i phone et un i pad 1

Quand je veux synchroniser sans fil , I tunes voit sans problème mon i phone mais quand je veux en faire autant avec mon i pad , je le vois pas dans I tunes


Et quand on sauvegarde sur I cloud : y a -il deux sauvegardes ? une de l'iphone et une de l'ipad ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## TingTingBen (22 Octobre 2011)

Pour activer la synchronisation Wi-Fi, je pense qu'il faut une première fois connecter l'iPad à iTunes par câble et cocher l'option "Synchroniser cet iPad en Wi-Fi" dans le panneau "Résumé" de l'appareil (dans iTunes bien sûr).
Ensuite, plus besoin de câble !


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Octobre 2011)

Mais du coup si on branche l'appareil avec le cordon et qu'on sélectionne le wifi la synchro se fera comment?
Toujours en wifi?
C'est un peu plus long peut être?


----------



## Gwen (22 Octobre 2011)

Pour ma part, j'arrête la sauvegarde iCloud pour le moment. L&#8217;iPhone me demande au moins une fois par jour de confirmer mon mot de passe. Vraiment gonflant. Surtout que c'est souvent le matin puisque la sauvegarde doit se faire durant la nuit. DU coup, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il fasse sa sauvegarde correctement. 

Comme je ne veux rien perdre, je sauvegarde en local.


----------



## Pharrel (23 Octobre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si c'est dû à mon compte mobileme mais je sauvegarde tout sur le cloud et sans probleme ...


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Octobre 2011)

Il me semble que la sauvegarde des mails ne concerne que le compte me.com non?
Car j'ai effectué une sauvegarde et seule ma boîte me.com n'a été restaurée.


----------



## pop_so (15 Novembre 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Idem pour moi. Vous arrivez à synchroniser en wifi via iTunes vous ?



Oui sans problème, la synchro m'a été proposé par l'Iphone alors que la MAJ était impossible sur mon Mac ces derniers jours, avec la fameuse erreur " This devise isn't éligible..." J'avais renoncé et hier soir sur mon Iphone la proposition est apparue ! J'ai répondu OK et no problème... Finalement le renoncement apporte bien des satisfactions


----------



## firstimac (15 Novembre 2011)

Ca me console nous sommes nombreux dans ce cas, j'ai egalement réussi la sycro sur 
Icloud mais effectivement il y a des points pas tres clairs le vendeur nous a dit que la tablette etait facile d'utilisation, pour moi c'est loin d'etre evident!!!!


----------



## Cédric74 (15 Novembre 2011)

Je trouve qu'il a raison, l'utilisation générale d'un Ipad est plutôt simple. Et même au niveau de la sauvegarde ou de la synchronisation avec Icloud ou le wifi, il n'y a presque plus à s'en soucier.


----------



## laurange (16 Novembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Je trouve qu'il a raison, l'utilisation générale d'un Ipad est plutôt simple. Et même au niveau de la sauvegarde ou de la synchronisation avec Icloud ou le wifi, il n'y a presque plus à s'en soucier.


Exactement, iCloud doit se faire oublier, la synchronisation et les sauvegardes sont toutes automatiques.


----------



## monvilain (29 Novembre 2011)

Salut à vous,

Suite à un bug, j'ai perdu pas mal de données. 

Du coup, je me suis intéressé aux sauvegardes justement.

Il y à pas mal de liens morts sur APPLE, voici donc le détail de la sauvegarde i OS5 sur iTunes et sur iCloud.

Tout est détaillé, ce qui est sauvegardé et ce qui ne l'est pas.

Il en ressort que la sauvegarde iTunes (sans limite de poids) est plus performante te complète.


----------



## quattro75 (18 Mai 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> En fait ceux sont les photos de la pellicule qui y sont stockées :
> C'est à dire celles prises avec l'appareil photo, les imagées enregistrées diverses sur la pellicule donc.



bonjour,

vous avez beau dire, il est toujours impssible de sauvegarder sur icloud a partir de l'ipad 2 !
pour l'iphone pas de probleme mais ipad c'est niet . c toujours le meme message d'erreur de sauvegarde. même chez apple la hot line, ils ont de nombreuses remontees dans ce sens et n'ont recu aucune info. pas grand chose a faire je le crains si c n'est d'essayer de temps en temps .


----------

